# Tampa Bay



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

Thats Tide and heres mine. I need to learn to attach more than one at a time


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

nice work guys


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

That is a hefty Trout! (Very respectable Red too.)


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

Tide when we goin back for all the skook that avoided us like we had cooties


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> Tide when we goin back for all the skook that avoided us like we had cooties


   -when we find some big skrimp :-/
  -anytide


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

I don't think the fish care about your cooties 
at least not that nice red and BEAUTIFUL trout! 
( can you tell i like big trout?)
Good job!


----------



## CarlosNoe (Sep 5, 2008)

Those are some big dog's for sure.......Tampa is looking good.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice fish, man i wanna catch a big trout!


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

What the heck, Pat? Why don't we catch fish like that when we go fishing?! Haha it's been a while buddy. You need to get on the new sled soon!

Nice fish!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

i'm READY   Ryan    -lets go    -where you been hiding???
                                                        -anytide


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> i'm READY   Ryan    -lets go    -where you been hiding???
> -anytide


Haha I've been out maybe 2-3 times since last summer. None of which were for more than 3-4 hours. Finishing my masters now. I'll technically be done in the summer but I'm done with my masters accounting courses in late April which will be a HUGE load off.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> > i'm READY   Ryan    -lets go    -where you been hiding???
> > -anytide
> 
> 
> Haha I've been out maybe 2-3 times since last summer.  None of which were for more than 3-4 hours.  Finishing my masters now.  I'll technically be done in the summer but I'm done with my masters accounting courses in late April which will be a HUGE load off.


 -late April is perfect, it'll be time to catch some of these..


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Both very nice fish! That trout is a chunker!


----------

